# i got rated 2.5 and 3 out of ten on looks



## Lawrencepa (Dec 21, 2015)

This was on amiugly and rateme subreddits. On amiugly they were nicer and gave me some compliments but the general theme was to lose some weight and improve my hairstyle which is agree with. But to get such low ratings is devastating especially as I always considered myself about 5/6. I wouldn't have thought my weight that I put on would drop it so much. Sorry if this seems shallow but im very sensitive to criticism and this has sort of destroyed my self pride. I never thought I was ugly or at least it didn't bother me. But now I feel like im just a fat ugly human being.


----------



## 546617 (Oct 8, 2014)

cool story


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

If you're sensitive to critisism then why were you posting on rateme in the first place? That's like being afraid of dogs and buying a dog.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

those sites are stupid. Get your validation from somewhere else.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Brag thread.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Lawrencepa said:


> This was on amiugly and rateme subreddits. On amiugly they were nicer and gave me some compliments but the general theme was to lose some weight and improve my hairstyle which is agree with. But to get such low ratings is devastating especially as I always considered myself about 5/6. I wouldn't have thought my weight that I put on would drop it so much. Sorry if this seems shallow but im very sensitive to criticism and this has sort of destroyed my self pride. I never thought I was ugly or at least it didn't bother me. But now I feel like im just a fat ugly human being.


I'd give that evil site about a 1.2 out of 10.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Why even set yourself up like that? Assume they'd give you 1/10 and move on.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Yeah I wouldn't even bother using a site/app like that, I'm not going to get any useful information from a number. Or anything else anyone has to say. In fact people's opinions on how I look are generally worthless to me unless I'm attracted to them, and even then I have my own internal idea of how I'd want to look that nobody else would like (not absolutely but yeah,) I think I'm very different from most people in this sense. Most people think 'I wish I looked like this because this is attractive to X' where as I think 'I want to look like this because that's my aesthetic'

aesthetic.

Nope, I officially can't use that word seriously anymore. It's dead.


----------



## Shyguy3 (May 13, 2017)

Dont do that! Posting a picture of yourself on Reddit is like cutting yourself, it's not good on your soul!


----------



## Tymes Rhymes (May 28, 2014)

Most of the people who critique on that subreddit NEVER post a picture of themselves therefore they operate under the assumption that they are the members of some elitist faction of people whom are qualified to judge people on their looks. They are that vapid.

Don't get your validation from others. Especially as it pertains to Reddit. Redditors will typically textually slaughter those whom do not adhere to their standards whether that be the specific subreddit's rules or their idea of beauty.

I have never posted my picture there and I do not plan to.


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

To me you are an 8.5


----------



## softly (Apr 24, 2017)

Beauty comes from within. I'm sorry about the low ratings, but remember people are also vulgar and filter-less on the internet as well. Just keep your head up, beauty starts internally. It will radiate from inside you out, and you will glow, and the moment you accept yourself, it will be the most beautiful feeling in the world, and the world will feel your beauty as well. You can't measure beauty from a 10 point scale. There are so many things that make someone beautiful and I feel like you are a very kind and wonderful person, and as long as you are kind, you are beautiful. There is no ugly person, unless well, you're Hitler. Be the best version of yourself that you can be, and if that means losing weight, then go for it. But do it for yourself, not for a couple numbers from anonymous strangers on the internet. You are beautiful, and as long as you keep striving for self betterment for your own happiness, rather than for the reaffirmation from others, everything you are, and everything you do will be much more meaningful. Good luck, don't ever give up on yourself, I think you're pretty great.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Lawrencepa said:


> This was on amiugly and rateme subreddits. On amiugly they were nicer and gave me some compliments but the general theme was to lose some weight and improve my hairstyle which is agree with. But to get such low ratings is devastating especially as I always considered myself about 5/6. I wouldn't have thought my weight that I put on would drop it so much. Sorry if this seems shallow but im very sensitive to criticism and this has sort of destroyed my self pride. I never thought I was ugly or at least it didn't bother me. But now I feel like im just a fat ugly human being.


5/ 6 out of 10? Or 5 out of 6? Either way, if you had a positive opinion of yourself, no sense ruining it with the opinions of others that are no more worthy of telling you what you should think. If you feel like losing some weight would help you to feel more positively about yourself, then do it. But only if you want to.

Different people are attractive in different ways-- even conventionally "unattractive" people-- ways that posters on a given website might not notice at a first glance or get to see at all. This could be the way you speak, or gesture, or the way you smile inwardly to yourself about something. A picture doesn't capture all of those things.


----------



## LonelyAnxious (May 29, 2017)

I've had people describe me as: eeeeh... That **** nags on your nonexistant self worth esteem. I realised that my face must be an abomination because ive a fit body... I can't even change my appearance like hairstyle because Im too scared of the attention it brings to me but well I cant even tell my haircutter to change my haircut so theres that.


----------



## thisismeyo (Feb 15, 2013)

come on. it's reddit. they are brutal there haha


----------



## Entrensik (Apr 25, 2014)

Hahahaha 2.5/10 😆😆😆😆😆😆😆😆😆😆😆😆😆😆😆😆😆😆😆😆😆😆😆 im choking up i need some water. I Would bet that everyone here is atleast a 4/10....i dont think ive seen a 2.5 in my life


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

This was a loooooong time ago (like 16 years ago) my cousin decided to use my picture on Hot or Not just to pick on me. The highest I was ever rated was a 3, and my average was 1.5...

My husband says all those people were blind.

This was the picture. While I'd not say I was anywhere near a 10, I'm pretty sure I'm at least a 5.

Basically, they're all trolls.


----------



## Mlt18 (Jun 29, 2016)

This is why I wouldn't let myself get rated by people. A low score would **** me up and pretty much confirm that I'm ugly, which would suck.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Freiheit91 said:


> This is why I wouldn't let myself get rated by people. A low score would **** me up and pretty much confirm that I'm ugly, which would suck.


:ditto When someone's self-confidence in their looks is already so low, why go out and seek _confirmation_? (I've actually seen people here RECOMMEND that others go get their looks rated. :wtf )

That's what I will never understand about visiting such sites. It's like some sort of masochism, except masochists actually enjoy what they do. This doesn't seem enjoyable at all. :|

(Not to mention that, the same way people can lie and say somebody looks better than they really do, they can just as easily lie and say somebody looks worse than they really do. Anonymity doesn't guarantee honesty, often it's just an excuse to be a troll.)


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Yeh, there's no point to those sites. If you haven't maximised your appearance they will just tell you to do those things (which you will probably already know), and possibly insult you, which makes it less likely you will bother to do those things.

Generic advice for men will always be **** like:

Sort out hairstyle
Sort out facial hair
Lose body fat (affects the face)
Sort out skin
Go to gym
Get better clothes

blah blah blah. If you want to do those things then do them anyway. If you don't, then no biggie, don't do em. No need to go to a ratings site to make you feel miserable.


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

You kinda deserve it for going to those sites in the first place.

Trust me, I've been where you are - I even posted on here about potentially going to rate sites. That was when I was in a really ****ty mood and wanted confirmation that I was ugly as ****. In the end, I decided it was probably far too stupid to even set foot on there. The thing about sites like that is it's full of sad, lonely trolls and they'd tell a 10 that they were a 2, just to get some smug satisfaction out of hurting someone.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

TheWelshOne said:


> And I'm sure there's a reason you're such a dick to a virtual stranger online.


:lol

He laughed at me for being a virgin in another thread, if I recall correctly...

ETA, yep he did, though it looks like it's been deleted.


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

KurdishFella said:


> _Staff edit_


You ever met a 1.5 in your life? I'm ugly as sin and even I'm not a 1.5. And the whole point of those threads is for trolls to make people feel bad about themselves.


----------



## 546617 (Oct 8, 2014)

TheWelshOne said:


> You ever met a 1.5 in your life? I'm ugly as sin and even I'm not a 1.5. And the whole point of those threads is for trolls to make people feel bad about themselves.


now i have to refer you back to this article https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/you-are-less-beautiful-than-you-think/
and yes i have seen 1.5 in my life even under 0 which I didnt know was possible.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

KurdishFella said:


> _Staff edit._





TheWelshOne said:


> And I'm sure there's a reason you're such a dick to a virtual stranger online.





KurdishFella said:


> _Staff edit._


You are a dick because:

1. "The truth" (and you don't even know its the truth in this case) isn't a valid reason to make someone feel like ****. You don't need to tell people the truth all the time. For example, I don't give my opinion of you, even though its true, because it would pointlessly cause offence. I mean if you think the truth is great, I can send you the truth about yourself via pm if you want to hear it.

2. You are a dick because you have posted that crap before which basically tells people they are ugly, why? So they feel ****ter about themselves. What is the positive benefit in telling people who worry about their appearance they are uglier than they think? I remember you posting even ****tier things in the pics thread btw before it got removed, so yeh.

You are basically being a dick.

and stop making threads about every ****ing med ever, use the ****ing search function.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I don't go on those reddits/sites/apps whatever where people get their looks rated but someone else posted a thread recently with a picture of themselves, and I think if I remember correctly they also mentioned that reddit thought they were unattractive or something like that, but I thought they were genuinely cute. Tbh I was outraged on their behalf because I'm right and everyone else is wrong- but no seriously lol there is a certain level of subjectivity to it that's worth taking into account and significant for most people, and some people are also trolls.

*edit:* just realised this is a kind of old thread.



Persephone The Dread said:


> Yeah I wouldn't even bother using a site/app like that, I'm not going to get any useful information from a number. Or anything else anyone has to say. In fact people's opinions on how I look are generally worthless to me unless I'm attracted to them, and even then I have my own internal idea of how I'd want to look that nobody else would like (not absolutely but yeah,) I think I'm very different from most people in this sense. Most people think 'I wish I looked like this because this is attractive to X' where as I think 'I want to look like this because that's my aesthetic'
> 
> aesthetic.
> 
> Nope, I officially can't use that word seriously anymore. It's dead.


I don't...
I don't...
I don't...

I'm giving up on trying
To sell you things
That you ain't buying
I'm giving up on trying
To sell you things
That you ain't buying
It's your move

I unironically like that track.

The thing about vaporwave though is, it's socially relevant (and amusing and occasionally catchy,) and it has its place but eh it's no synthwave is it


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I don't go on those reddits/sites/apps whatever where people get their looks rated but someone else posted a thread recently with a picture of themselves, and I think if I remember correctly they also mentioned that reddit thought they were unattractive or something like that, but I thought they were genuinely cute. Tbh I was outraged on their behalf because I'm right and everyone else is wrong- but no seriously lol there is a certain level of subjectivity to it that's worth taking into account and significant for most people, and some people are also trolls.


Was it the one who looked like a young John Cusack? And yet he thought he was the ugliest thing alive.

Insane what these sites make people think of themselves, it's like looking in a funhouse mirror and taking it at face value. :/


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

A lot of people think about looks the wrong way, IMO. Most people always seem to be searching for any little thing that makes someone less attractive. I look for something attractive in everyone.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

I hope OP finally found the address to yahoo answers.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

tehuti88 said:


> Was it the one who looked like a young John Cusack? And yet he thought he was the ugliest thing alive.
> 
> Insane what these sites make people think of themselves, it's like looking in a funhouse mirror and taking it at face value. :/


Yeah lol, I think it's been deleted now from the looks of it.


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

KurdishFella said:


> i have seen 1.5 in my life even under 0 which I didnt know was possible.


Curious to know what a 1.5 looks like to you. Or a 0, or negative number.

In my world, people get at least a 1 for not looking like a Picasso painting.


----------



## hiddenn (Sep 5, 2017)

CloudChaser said:


> If you're sensitive to critisism then why were you posting on rateme in the first place? That's like being afraid of dogs and buying a dog.


literally what I was gonna say...


----------

